# WE DREW!!!! TURKEY



## Tinez (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey has anybody checked there account? My son and I drew tags for Turkey on unit 111 Manti it starts May 5th and goes until the end of the month if any body has hunted this unit before and had sucess please let me know.This will be our first time hunting them and we dont really know when they breed or when it would be a good time to start scouting for them if anybody has advice please let know.My son is going to try and take one with his bow and I will be using the old 12ga.Thanks Tinez[url   [/url]


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Read the "Scouting for turkeys" posts...save us all a lot of writing. When the time comes and you have found a bird or two to chase but are having troubles...ask again.


----------



## Kirklan (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice job on drawing the tag. This will be my first turkey hunt also.


----------



## Tinez (Dec 16, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Read the "Scouting for turkeys" posts...save us all a lot of writing. When the time comes and you have found a bird or two to chase but are having troubles...ask again.


SORRY Having a bad DAY!!!! :evil: Its never to early to ask a couple of Question's is it?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry, after I re-read my own post, I guess it did sound as if as if I was being a little short. My apologies. I really did only mean that there was a lot written in the last day or two on this subject and it could be reviewed at the posting "scouting for turkeys". No one is more forthcoming with advise and help on turkey hunting..(be it all good I really don't know), than I have been and I am sorry you misunderstood my intentions with that post. I wish you only the best of luck this spring and if you have any questions at all, please post them up, you'll get some help. There are a bunch a great turkey hunters on this forum and most are more than happy to help a new hunter.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I am bummed. I got another one of those "unsuccessful" turkey tags again this year. I think I will now have 4 points. Anyone know how many it usually takes to assure a draw? I'm up in the cache, and there are relatively few tags, although the population of gobblers is growing at a very good rate! We'll see if this winter will be hard on them.


----------



## brown eyed girl (Sep 22, 2007)

This is my first year to put in for a turkey. And I drew a tag im excited.


----------

